# Saugeye lakes



## alaskanguide80 (Apr 19, 2011)

What does everybody think is the best saugeye lake in ohio


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Indian Lake


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

depends if you want a trophy or a eater....Trophy 12lbers and up...Tappan/Clendening...Eaters Salt Fork...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Right now i would have to say Buckeye last year and a half that lake has been producing like Indian had for years and years. Indian is slowly making a comeback. Tappan i agree has some real lunkers as well. Will be interestingto see how well Alum does this spring after big loss of fish last spring and fall.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Slim, your wondering about Alum,,, what about Pleasant Hill ??? Draw down off 15 foot last fall. I heard there was 3 catfish, 2 carp and 1 turtle left in there. Caught some nice fish out of there last year.


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

piedmonts my fav. last year my boat had 837 saugeyes in it. all from piedmont. this years a little tougher, lots of small fish, averaging 25 fish a trip but only 4 keepers


----------



## Clegg86 (Jun 16, 2011)

baiterben said:


> piedmonts my fav. last year my boat had 837 saugeyes in it. all from piedmont. this years a little tougher, lots of small fish, averaging 25 fish a trip but only 4 keepers


837 saugeyes in a season for one boat? I couldn't imagine why the fishing would be slower this year. Bragging about overfishing a species won't make friends here.


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

what do you call overfishing a species? never in my life hav i took more than my limit. if i boat 50 fish a day am i overfishing a species?


----------



## Clegg86 (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe how it was worded, "in my boat" I woulda think refers to take home, on my boat would be caught and released. In that case i'm thinking 800 plus fish take home a year is absurd.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

According to the 2011 fish ohio program,alum led with the most fish ohio saugeye winners. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...ult/topfishohiolakes/tabid/22686/Default.aspx


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just a thought...Ever think about the people who dont turn in the fish ohios? ive butchered quite a few saugeyes the past few months that were fish ohio walleye size. I can only imagine how many fish ohios are really caught and never turned in. i used to turn in em all the time. just quite doin it.. didnt have time. cool deal they offer tho.. oh and on the other note..heck if the state of ohio says im aloud 6 a day..im keepin 6 a day


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

whats the best method for cathing these this time of year? I am going in a few weeks and would really like to know what to look for on my graph and what method to give a whack


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

I troll all year long. In the spring i fish the deepest water in the lake, by the dam. My bait of choice is #5 shad raps pulled behind leadcore. Not sure what to look for on my graph for some reason mine dont show alot of fish, especially the fish im targeting which are on the bottom. While trolling i try to keep my bait 5 inches off the bottom. Its tough to do without snagging the bottom but the fish love it. If your not getting snagged your not where the fish are. Speed 1.6


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

i am hitting leesville and may just try that. I have a few 7 color leadcorerigs and that sounds like somthing new to try on an inland lake 4 me


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope ya do better than I did dancinbear. A buddy and I leadcored the whole lake today and didnt catch a saugeye. We did manage a 44" musky, another small one and a bass. Im trying to figure that lake out, its pretty deep and super weedy. kinda tuff trollin the bottom. would normally hit piedmont but multiple friends of mine were there last wknd and didnt catch a keeper. Good luck to ya


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My favorite is buckeye(closest to me). and would have to say buckeye and indian lake as best. I often wonder though if there considered the best cause there easy acess and lots of shore areas to fish thats basicly the same as in the middle of the lake. Crazy how there always such good lakes. Seems like them saugeyes really like that shallow turbid green water!!! lol ill take it, i love fishing buckeye.

A few yrs ago i would of said alum, cause thats were we were catching all of our saugeyes. But recent yrs have been tough for us,and our usual tactics just dont produce any more.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

baiterben said:


> Hope ya do better than I did dancinbear. A buddy and I leadcored the whole lake today and didnt catch a saugeye. We did manage a 44" musky, another small one and a bass. Im trying to figure that lake out, its pretty deep and super weedy. kinda tuff trollin the bottom. would normally hit piedmont but multiple friends of mine were there last wknd and didnt catch a keeper. Good luck to ya


I'd rather have your day then limit out on saugeyes!! Haha


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Indian Lake of course, because it's in my front yard :B


----------

